# Mau tempo nos Açores



## algarvio1980 (4 Nov 2007 às 19:43)

*Ribeira transborda na ilha Terceira sem provocar danos *

Uma ribeira transbordou hoje na ilha Terceira, Açores, devido à forte chuva que se regista no arquipélago sem causar danos, anunciou o presidente da Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores. 

António Cunha adiantou à agência Lusa que a ribeira, localizada em São Pedro, transbordou ao início da tarde arrastando para a via pública lamas e pedras, uma situação que "não obrigou ao corte da circulação automóvel". 
"Elementos da protecção civil e bombeiros estiveram no local para desobstruir a via, que já se encontra completamente desimpedida", afirmou António Cunha, acrescentando que por não haver casas próximas "não se registaram danos materiais".
Segundo disse, até ao momento não há registo de mais nenhuma situação nas restantes oito ilhas do arquipélago.
O Instituto de Meteorologia prevê para hoje que a depressão localizada a sul do grupo central (ilhas Terceira, Graciosa, São Jorge, Faial e Pico) provoque aguaceiros por vezes fortes, um cenário que irá deslocar-se para as ilhas de São Miguel e Santa Maria.

Fonte: Lusa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Nov 2007 às 23:51)

Os tais aguaceiros fortes chegaram aqui durante esta tarde! Agora caem com menos frequencia mas mesmo assim qd caem ainda sao moderados a fortes


----------

